# Mir vs Lesner 2



## thetruth (Dec 30, 2008)

After Mir's schooling of Nog do you think Lesner has much of a chance except for perhaps a lucky punch?    Mir looked exceptional against Nog and I can't imagine Lesner's grappling being any closer to Mir's than it was last time.  I reckon Mir may break something of Brock's

Cheers
Sam :asian:


----------



## Kwan Jang (Dec 30, 2008)

Based on his performance against Nog, it appears that the pre-accident Mir is back. Lesnar has improved since their first encounter and with his speed and strength (plus outstanding wrestling skills), you can never count him out. Still, I think Mir at his best has to be the favorite.


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 30, 2008)

It'll be a hard one to predict, that's for sure.  Mir is coming off of some pretty dominating performances and seems to have a lot of momentum.  Lesner is putting it together quite nicely, however.  It doesn't take much for the big man to put you down and I'm guessing that he won't be submitted as easily this time.  I'd put some money on Lesner if I gambled.


----------



## Fiendlover (Dec 30, 2008)

thetruth said:


> After Mir's schooling of Nog do you think Lesner has much of a chance except for perhaps a lucky punch? Mir looked exceptional against Nog and I can't imagine Lesner's grappling being any closer to Mir's than it was last time. I reckon Mir may break something of Brock's
> 
> Cheers
> Sam :asian:


 I hope he does break something lol.  I, personally, don't like either and hoped that Nog would've won the fight with Mir.  What I'm hoping however, is that whoever wins with Lesnar vs. Mir, that they face Cheik Kongo and he wins the belt.  :ultracool


----------



## Steve (Dec 30, 2008)

Before that last fight I would have given the edge to Lesnar.  Mir, however, looked better than ever.  He was focused and in shape.  If anyone can beat the sheer size, strength and athleticism of Brock right now, it's Mir.


----------



## Emptyhand (Dec 31, 2008)

Going with Mir. I think his all around MMA skills will take him to a win. 

Lesnar is no doubt a formidable opponent, but I don't think he currenty has the ability to take Mir. However, with Lesnar's strength and power, a clean strike to Mir's chin could change what I predict as Mir being the winner.

The fight should definitely be interesting...


----------



## BrandonLucas (Dec 31, 2008)

I agree this should be an interesting fight...Lesnar has improved greatly since his fight against Mir the first time, but so has Mir.

I'm thinking it's going back to the ground, and it'll be Mir by some kind of sub in the late 2nd round.


----------



## searcher (Dec 31, 2008)

I don't like Lesner.   Never have, never will.   Mir is alright, as a person.    I think he will kick the crap out of Lesner.    At least I hope he does.   I don't think Lesner has any skills, the only thing he can do to Mir is hold him down and hope Mir wears out.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Dec 31, 2008)

I don't really like either one. Hopefully Lesnar punches and explodes Mir's face, as Mir is snapping Lesnar's other arm. Have another interim Champion


----------



## Steve (Jan 1, 2009)

Kempojujutsu said:


> I don't really like either one. Hopefully Lesnar punches and explodes Mir's face, as Mir is snapping Lesnar's other arm. Have another interim Champion


I actually kind of like Mir.  He's definitely the quintessential jock, but for whatever reason, he strikes me as a likable dude.  

Lesner, on the other hand, with the perpetual sneer and giant phallic symbol tattooed on his chest, just gives me the creeps.  Can't deny his physical talent, but I just don't like the guy.

I will also admit that I'm very sympathetic to the climb back to the top that Mir has taken.  Prior to his accident, everything came very easy for him.  He looked like crap after he came back, was out of shape and looked downright sloppy for a while.  The difference between that Mir and the one who fought the other night was profound.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jan 1, 2009)

stevebjj said:


> Lesner, on the other hand, with the perpetual sneer and giant phallic symbol tattooed on his chest, just gives me the creeps. Can't deny his physical talent, but I just don't like the guy.


 Yeah, there is something spooky about Lesner.....he's like Ivan Drago in Rocky 4.  "_I must break you._"


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 1, 2009)

I see this as a fight that could go either way in a heart beat but for different reasons.  Lesner could simply hit Mir and it is lights out.  On the other hand Lesner could make a mistake and walla he is submitted by Mir.  To hard to call this one so I won't.


----------



## searcher (Jan 2, 2009)

I think my dis-taste for Lesner comes from the fact that he was once a WWE guy and it makes MMA look like WWE.   I just think it brings it down quite a bit.   I already hate the fact that Dana White put in rules to make it more marketable.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 2, 2009)

Give me Mir all the way, he is focus and he is in shape. A deadly combination if you ask me.


----------



## searcher (Jan 2, 2009)

terryl965 said:


> Give me Mir all the way, he is focus and he is in shape. A deadly combination if you ask me.


 

True, but how do you deal with that much raw size and strength.   Lesner is just a brute and it is tough to deal with someone like Lesner.

I still hope Lesner goes out for a while.


----------



## Carter86 (Jan 2, 2009)

i was shocked when Nog got KO'd. Mir seemed to have good combinations and a perfect game plan. Lesner is a monster with a great wrestling skill+ strength. It will be a great match and it will be harder for Mir this time


----------



## thetruth (Jan 3, 2009)

searcher said:


> I think my dis-taste for Lesner comes from the fact that he was once a WWE guy and it makes MMA look like WWE.   I just think it brings it down quite a bit.   I already hate the fact that Dana White put in rules to make it more marketable.



Which rules are you referring to?  The one's that make current mixed martial arts different to how they were in the early UFC's?  I personally think the rule changes are for the better.  Due to the popularity of mixed martial arts now it has allowed many fighters to make a career out of it.  If things had stayed the way they were the sport would be banned in most places, have no professional fighters and be seen as a sport for thugs.  The rules changes were necessary for it's survival.

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jan 3, 2009)

Carter86 said:


> i was shocked when Nog got KO'd. Mir seemed to have good combinations and a perfect game plan. Lesner is a monster with a great wrestling skill+ strength. It will be a great match and it will be harder for Mir this time


 I certainly don't see Lesner coming in as unprepared for Mir this time and getting caught the same way.  I'm going to give the edge to Mir based on his skill at submitting big guys.....but Lesner could easily put him out like he did Couture.


----------



## Odin (Jan 10, 2009)

What needs to be asked ( and what a lot of you are forgetting ) is can Mir repeat the performance he had against Nog....Mir had an eceptional fight that night, he fought better then he ever had ( i mean have a lot at his fights before Nog....he was less them impressive ) all that matters is if he can repeat it........and again, Mir's grace in that fight was his improved stand up he didnt want to be in Nog's guard...you dont want to stand up with Lesner...and as Randy found Lesner is hard to take down due to his size.

IMO...Mir got lucky in his first with lesnar, Lesner rushed things a little, the strikes to the back of mir's head gave him time to compose himself and due to lesnars frantic pace was able to get a leg sub....i dont think Brock would be as silly as to go down that route again.

As a game plan for brock....i would go for the leg subs again, if you notice leg subs in mma are quite rare ( due to the nastiness of them..ie if you got someone in one they wont feel any pain till you snap it, and snapping someone's leg is not very sportsman like ) Mir maybe able to take advantage of Lesnars inexperience and catch him with one again.

we'll have to wait and see though.

if im honest im more excited about Nog vs Couture.<--now that will be an interesting fight!


----------



## Nolerama (Jan 10, 2009)

Mir's striking looks more efficient than ever. He just needs to cover his chin when going up against Lesnar. All he needs to do is wait for Lesnar to make a mistake, and he will, and capitalize on it.


----------



## Obi Wan Shinobi (Jan 10, 2009)

I just don't see how someone new to the UFC like Lesnar gets to fight Champions like Mir, and Couture so early in his career. For most other MMA fighters you have to fight your way up to the champs. His time in the WWF has paid off now that he's decided to fight for real. I guess he's the UFC"s version of Kimbo Slice. I'm putting my money on Mir....


----------



## Nolerama (Jan 10, 2009)

Obi Wan Shinobi said:


> *I just don't see how someone new to the UFC like Lesnar gets to fight Champions like Mir, and Couture so early in his career.* For most other MMA fighters you have to fight your way up to the champs. His time in the WWF has paid off now that he's decided to fight for real. I guess he's the UFC"s version of Kimbo Slice. I'm putting my money on Mir....



Ratings, Pay-Per-View sales, controversy. That, coupled with a profit-driven organization equals Brock Lesnar playing the pro MMA game without earning it.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jan 11, 2009)

Obi Wan Shinobi said:


> I just don't see how someone new to the UFC like Lesnar gets to fight Champions like Mir, and Couture so early in his career. For most other MMA fighters you have to fight your way up to the champs. His time in the WWF has paid off now that he's decided to fight for real. I guess he's the UFC"s version of Kimbo Slice. I'm putting my money on Mir....


 While it's certainly arguable that Lesnar shouldn't have gotten a shot at a title with so few fights, comparing him to Kimbo is unfair.....it's not as if Lesnar has been getting by on hype, cans and has-beens......he fought Mir, beat Couture, the guy is a legitimate fighter, regardless of whether he's fought long enough to have been considered to have 'paid his dues'.

Honestly if someone can go on reality TV and fight other no-bodies for a season and get a title shot, why can't Lesnar just walk in the door fight a few fights and get a title shot?


----------



## TheArtofDave (Feb 8, 2009)

*Actually Brock Lesnar would be more like the UFC's version of former 8 time UFC Winner Dan "The Beast" Severn. At the time Dan was in the UFC he took a whole 5 days to learn the training involved. He caught on quick making UFC history, and he was an AWA wrestler. Back in the pre corporate days of wrestling.*

*Brock is like the "The Beast" except with tattoos. The only difference is he is not as polished as Severn was. The reason he got a title shot early is because the heavyweight division was really thin, and it was perfect timing for him to even it out. Also if you're not big, agile, and strong as an ox you shouldn't be in the heavyweight division, so you can't really dislike Brock for having those natural abilities.*

*Brocks downfall will be his inexperience against a Frank Mir whose looking like a solid, and fluid fighter as far his strikes, and submissions go.*

*Brock is a striker, and a good one. He punches like a sledgehammer. The first fight Brock just rushed the fight, and Mir caught him a little too easily. Mir is a submission specialist, he'll have to rely more on Brock taking him down, and then working from the guard to catch Brock again.*

*I am calling for Mir to be the Undisputed Heavyweight Champion in the 3rd round. I think Brock has improved a lot since the first fight, but I think he needs five or six more fights before he gets another shot at the belt.*

*This is of course after Mir wipes the floor with him whenever the title fight is announced.*


----------



## searcher (Feb 8, 2009)

thetruth said:


> Which rules are you referring to? The one's that make current mixed martial arts different to how they were in the early UFC's?
> 
> Cheers
> Sam:asian:


 

I refer to groin shots, hair pull, use of gloves, and hitting the spine side.


And you are right, they were needed for MMA survival.    It was more like a street fight back in the day.


----------



## DavidCC (Feb 8, 2009)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> walla



voila
French for "there it is"
pronounced "vwah-lah"


----------

